# Cute puppy slide show--Divine



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

http://www.divinemaltese.com/PetPuppy.html

Cute puppy slide show. Funny to see how they mouth each other even that young when they play.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG - so adorable - how lucky you are to have them in your home! I wish I could have another


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Be still my heart........


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Way cute!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Look how gorgeous they are even so young!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so impressed with their ears... even at that young age they are down. WAY to go. The little "tuff's of hair standing up are so cute.

By the way, anyone know just how old those puppies are?

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That slide show is so adorable. I had a very short list of breeders that I would consider when I got Hope and Divine was on that list. Their pups are beautiful!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Those 2 are SO cute!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how adorable they are!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwww what little cuties














so full of energy too at such a young age


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Melanie, 
Since you asked the age I emailed Angie Stanberry and she says, "They were born on August the 10th and will be 12 weeks on November 2nd."









~Carole~


----------

